# What Is your fav horse color?



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Whats your fav horse color?


HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Dapple Greys all the way!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Come on please!

I really want to know want to know what you guys fav horse color is!
PLEASE :!:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Out of curiosity, why do you want to know so bad?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

The thing I want to know so bad is what your fav horse color is!
i want to see which is the most popular color and the least. :mrgreen:    8) :? :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

My favourites are Bays.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah Bays are cute as well.
But my fav is BUCKSKIN!     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :idea: :arrow:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

PLEASE SOME ONE VOTE!
I really want this to be a good poll.
Is anyone there?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Please don't beg or make post asking members to vote. I understand you want a successful poll, but many members may not have any interest in voting. 
Thanks!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Also, for your poll you may have meant Strawberry Roan, not rome. :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh sorry.
And I did mean strawberry roan. Thanks for the pick up!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Yeah Bays are cute as well.
> But my fav is buckskin!     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :idea: :arrow:


I like dapple greys, although it was tough to decide between buckskins and dapples. 

On another note, please watch your excessive use of smilies. You do not need to use all that.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh yeah.  

I think I got a bit to exited and a bit over board with them didn't I.
Normally I hardly put smiles in but for that time I went a bit over board.
Thanks!


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

i luv palominos!  x


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

I love palominos too.

You spelled Chestnut wrong too....


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah I realized that too.
Sometimes when I type really fast I spell things wrong.
So yeah. I couldn't be bothered changing it.
:wink: 
Thanks for the pick up though!


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

paints.


----------



## Savanna (Apr 26, 2007)

hard one, but i chose strawberry roans, though theyre all beautiful colors no matter what =)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I know they are so cute. What I want to know is come their so...
You know, strawberryish!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

I love bays! there the best! x


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

:lol: Ok I'm in for gingers all the way or Chestnuts Hee! hee! I love a bit of fire.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I think I like Bay's the best


----------



## Magic23143 (May 1, 2007)

I would have to say my fav is palomino just something about it


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

I LIKE SORRELS U DID NOT PUT SORRELS AS A OPINION


----------

